# WANTED - COLUMBIA 2 SPEED SHAFT DRIVE BEVEL GEAR CHAINLESS COASTER BRAKE PARTS



## mike cates (Jul 25, 2020)

I have a few Columbia 2 speed shaft driven bevel gear chainless bicycles that need coaster brake parts like the internal shoe advancing mechanism (oscillator), brake shoes and the back plates that anchor to the lower frame stay.
I have posted some photos that are from a post that Dave Weber has given me permission to use to better describe the brake drum hub that the parts would fit into and the drum opening that the back plate would cover. Also what the 2 speed gear cluster looks like on the opposite side of the rear hub.
Thanks for looking in your parts for me.
Mike Cates, CA.
(760) 473-6201
cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 26, 2020)

Might help your search.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 26, 2020)

That is the Pope coaster hub?   I have one, but I think it takes ball end spokes.  The innards should be the same.  I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 28, 2020)

Andrew Gorman said:


> That is the Pope coaster hub?   I have one, but I think it takes ball end spokes.  The innards should be the same.  I'll look tomorrow.



The only part that is different between the single and two speed is #7 ( the oscillator).


----------



## mike cates (Oct 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 11, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 26, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Dec 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Dec 29, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Jan 10, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Jan 18, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Jan 26, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Feb 21, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Mar 20, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Apr 13, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (May 13, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Jun 17, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Jul 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Aug 5, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 1, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 3, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 15, 2021)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Dec 14, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Jan 7, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Feb 3, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Mar 4, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Apr 2, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (May 11, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Jun 17, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Jul 18, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Aug 13, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 3, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 10, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 20, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 29, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 6, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 12, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 19, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 28, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 6, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 13, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 21, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 30, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Dec 6, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Dec 14, 2022)

bump


----------

